# Antlers...??



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone is in the Mankato MN area and would happen to have any old antlers sitting around that you wouldn't want....I was hoping to make a set of rattling antlers with them...from what I've read the synthetic materials are decent but don't make the same natural sound that true antlers have....does anyone have any experience with this...please give me you thoughts ....and if you do have any antlers kickin around and you're in the area and would be willing to part with them ...that would be awesome...

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I would say just buy a set of synthetics.The deer don't know the difference.All horns have different sounds based on the size.The synthetics will actually maintain that nice crisp antler sound longer than the real ones.Reason being the real ones will dry out losing that nice antler clanking sound the big ones love so much.


----------



## aspiringyotehunter (Oct 25, 2006)

Not to disagree with boondocks...But I always preferred The Real Thing. Synthetics are fine but there's something to be said about holding a real pair in your hands. Maybe I'm crazy but I prefer God's creation over man's. I got my first pair off a a road kill buck. This time of year they're everywhere. Just throw an old hacksaw in your truck and pull over at the next one you see on the road. If you have one of those battery operatd sawzall's that's even better. Half the work and much faster. Oh Ya, You might want to check on the local laws about doing that. It's legal here but where you are the laws might differ. Hope this helps! CT 8)


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I would say just buy a set of synthetics.The deer don't know the difference.


I wouldn't count on it. I have often been able to tell the difference and if I can tell I'm sure a deer probably could. That doesn't mean he still wouldn't come in and check it out.


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

can you shoot both deer when they have their antlers locked


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

can you shoot both deer when they have their antlers locked


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Deer telling the difference, i dont know if i can belive that. I have called in bucks using my rattling box and thats only plastic hitting plastic. They dont seem to mind, come running in pannting, make scrapes, rip up little sapplings. Now only one has been a shooter, which i shot at and missed at 30 yards with my bow about 4 years ago. If they can tell a difference there then they should also be able to tell the difference with a grunt call too but they cant do that either. My farts make more realistic buck sounds than the calls do.

A. Shae


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Foxy...

If the antlers are locked, most times you don't have a choice. If they can't get loose, it will be tough for you too. Might have to get a tag from a buddy or call game warden.

Some guy in Osakis, MN just shot two locked up.


----------

